# Outlook 2003 not working online



## Bar457 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have taken over a computer with Outlook 2003 and an Exchange Server account as well as the Pop3 that I set up. On sending/receiving emails automatically in online status it always showed an error that the Exchange account could not be connected to. As I do not use or need Exchange I got rid of this error by altering settings, but this has shown up another problem.

Outlook now starts offline and will not go online, except briefly when I manually send emails, as automatic sending does not work offline. There is no online/offline toggle present in 'file' menu. The offline symbol is present in lower pane. If I check connection status from outlook icon in lower task bar, there is no information displayed at all in the account box. 
In 'Tools' > 'Accounts' details, both Exchange Server and Pop3 account details are there. 
Other settings in Send/receive settings are:
All accounts send/receive online/offline.
Exchange -Automatically detect connection status.
Exchange -Connect using Lan.
Exchange - emails send/receive switched off.
If I change setting to 'Manually select connection setting' when I start Outlook am presented with the 'Connect or Work Offline' box, clicking on connect gives message 'cannot connect'.

I am assuming Outlook will not go online as there appears to be no Exchange Server connection, but emails can be sent/received manually, at least Pop3, in offline mode. 
Online was working before, but now is not.
So what is going on, Exchange account details are there but apparently no connection for it, I don't know how to repair the Exchange connection if that is the problem. 
I am not familiar with this, have never used an exchange server before, so maybe there is some other problem setting.

Finding a way to remove the Exchange Server account alltogether may not be appropriate while I have the current issue (experience warnes me not to meddle further for fear of multiplying the problem).

Can anyone help please.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'd remove the exchange account if it's no longer needed. That could resolve a lot of the issues. It's easiest to delete from the control panel in the email icon. Once that's done, you most likely would be prompted to create a .pst for your messages to go in to...just follow the prompts and you should be good.


----------



## Bar457 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi djaburg
Thanks for your reply. What messages are you refering to to go into a .pst file, I only have messages to my Pop3 account which are already filed in a .pst why would I need to set up another. There are no messages on the Exchange Server as this is unused.


----------

